# S5 Bauteile - Günstig -



## McMallan (14 Oktober 2006)

Da die erste liste so schnell verkauft wurde, biete ich hier
noch einmal S5 Bauteile + FU an.

1x S5-95U CPU
6ES5095-8MA03 + Lithiumbatterie

1x S5-95U CPU
6ES5095-8MA04 + Lithiumbatterie

1x S5-95U CPU
6ES5102-8MA02 + Lithiumbatterie

Busmodule
6ES5700-8MA11

1x Digitalausgabe 8x24V
6ES5441-8MA11

3x Digital Ein-/Ausgabe 32x24V
6Es5482-8MA13

1x Analogeingabebaugruppe 4x +/-10V
6ES5464-8MC11

Frequenzumrichter 
ABB 143-2K7-3
1.5 KW
3.6 A
400V
mit Steuertafel + EMV Filter + Handbuch
NP: 880€


Alle Teile sind voll funktionsfähig und in einem 
guten Zustand.

Die CPU 100 war in einem teststand nur einen Tag in Betrieb
und somit ist die Baugruppe wie neu.

Alle anderen Teile sind voll funktionsfähig und in einem 
außerordentlich guten Zustand.
Bei Beanstandungen innerhalb von 14 Tagen 
nehme ich die Teile selbstverständlich zurück.

Zahlung per Überweisung oder 
Nachnahme.

Komplett inkl. Versand oder Nachnahme
250€


----------



## McMallan (16 Oktober 2006)

*S5 Teile - Günstig _*

Okay

der Umrichter ist weg.
Die oben aufgeführte Liste ist nun nur noch ohne Umrichter
zu bekommen.
Damit biete ich die gesamte Liste für
200 € an inkl. Versandkosten.
Zahlung per Überweisung oder Nachnahme.
Gruß
McMallan


----------



## McMallan (22 Oktober 2006)

*S5 Teile - Günstig -*

Was ist denn nun los.
Das letzte mal hatte ich 4 Angebote und dieses mal keins.
Gut, dann muß ich die Teile eben bei e-bay anbieten.
Verstehe ich nicht.
Gruß
Komparator


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2006)

Ich nehme das zeug


----------

